# HTF ediccion limtadas



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Four Els. The two babies are from 04. One from 03. One earlier.

All heading to New York for reviews Monday.

They range from hard to find to one that I've never seen reviewed here.

Ever.

Won't this be a blast? 

Better clean the lens on that camera Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_After reading this message, i have taken the Nikon out of mothballs. 
No camera phone pictures for these beauties.
I look forward to reviewing these rare cigars.
Thanks Bob!_:thumb:


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

looking forward to this one... wow some classic cigars about to be put to the test! looking forward to this one... op2: well played Bob!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

This will be fun!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Agreed this should be fun. Will be odd to see Tony posting pictures that are not all pixelated and maybe even in focus though :bolt:

Just kidding. 

Heck, I may even be in New York this month and look him up so we can enjoy a cigar together.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Good stuff! Looking forward to reading these!


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm looking forward to these reviews.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Dc #0310 2640 0002 4443 2124.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Hit the deck tony!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have been filling bags with sand all day!:smoke::biggrin::wink:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

To bad your playing with sandbags and not funbags! :amen:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Subscribed! Good stuff fellas!


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Can't wait to see the damage...


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I am in for Tony's review skills!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Should be here tomorrow i will post pictures as soon as they arrive!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_The Eagle has landed and boy are they sweet!_
_From left to right 
The First is a Hoyo D Monterrey Pirimides EL 2003 What a sweet stick i haven't seen one of these around since 2005.

The 2nd is a Partagas Serie D #1 EL 2004 Another cigar i have not seen around in years.
Both of these cigars where awesome when i smoked them years back. This is truly a great experiment to see what age has done for these.

The 3rd is a RYJ Hermosos #2 EL 2004 This stick for me is the opposite of the other two. I don't really remember anything outstanding about these. So once again very interesting to see has age bought these to life.
_
_The 4th is a RYJ Exhibihion #2 EL 2001 I honestly cant say i have ever smoked one of these. If i have i just don't remember 10 years is a long time. Of all the sticks this one has arisen the most curiosity from me.

So there you have it my friends i shall on the first splendid day. Begin my reviews of these very hard to find EL's. This is very generous of you Bob as i know the HdM'S from 03 if you can find them are upwards of $1000 a box.
Stay tuned my brothers i shall post my voiceterious and honest reviews in the weeks to follow!_


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Just beautiful. Just beautiful! Can't wait for the reviews Tony!

Way to go Bob!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice cigars, and great pictures Tony!!!


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow, what a treasure!

I'm particularly interested in that HdM Piramide review. I've read somewhere else that someone was having problems with their own box. I'll be looking forward to reading what you have to say Tony.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks like EL heaven to me. Have fun Tony!


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

Nicely done Bob! Enjoy Tony!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Cigar **** at its finest......


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

Now these are some real HTF sticks  They get better everytime I look at them!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

So which one will you be reviewing first, Tony?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_After taking the time to sleep on it i think the __RYJ Hermosos #2 EL 2004 is going to get the call!
_


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _After taking the time to sleep on it i think the __RYJ Hermosos #2 EL 2004 is going to get the call!
> _


Great, cause some of us have itchy trigger fingers.......:smash:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Glad to be of assistance! The way it looks now could be as early as Sat or Sun. Temps in the 60's Sun High 50's Sat Sunny great smoking weather stay tuned!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _After taking the time to sleep on it i think the __RYJ Hermosos #2 EL 2004 is going to get the call!
> _


Probably the weakest of the bunch. Not it's fault, the competition is pretty darn intense.

Hope the weather cooperates, Tony! No one is more interested than I about what you think of these.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

You know i was in the back yard doing some work got done. Around noon the Sun was out 55 degrees. Guess what i did will post the review soon stay tuned!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know i was in the back yard doing some work got done. Around noon the Sun was out 55 degrees. Guess what i did will post the review soon stay tuned!


:rockon::rockon::rockon:

That a boy!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Review is up enjoy guys thanks for looking!:rockon:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Review is up enjoy guys thanks for looking!:rockon:


And a great review it is!

Wonder what will be next?

This is such fun.


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

They look too aged. Send them to me for proper disposal.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> And a great review it is!
> 
> Wonder what will be next?
> 
> This is such fun.


Thanks for the kind words!
And yes it is a lot of fun!

:nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Agreed, good stuff! Which one is next?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I am stuck between the Hoyo and the Partagas. But we are supposed to get a 70 degree day or two over the weekend. If we do that gorgeous looking Double Corona is next.:cheer2:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Given your taste, I bet the Party could make an average day epic.......


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

asmartbull said:


> Given your taste, I bet the Party could make an average day epic.......


The day he smokes that Party, he will not need any little blue pills.... Warn the wife Tony!!!!ound:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

RYJ Exhibicion #2 EL 2001:madgrin::madgrin::madgrin::madgrin::madgrin:

Review coming up!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_Just finished a Partagas Serie D #1 El 04 review to follow!_


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _Just finished a Partagas Serie D #1 El 04 review to follow!_


Fabulous review!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Fabulous review!


Thanks Bob glad you enjoyed it!
Thanks for the kind comment on my daughters smile, I showed her what you said you made her very happy!:tea:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Sunny 72 degrees!

HDM Piramides El 03 Review to follow:lock1:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Well I guess its time to wrap this one up.
Thanks to Tony for the great reviews and fabulous pictures.
And thanks to all who made comments and read the reviews.
I hope it was as fun for you as it was for me!

Bob


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I had a great time Bob thanks for making this happen!:smoke2:


----------

